# IH 340 tractor steering box rebuild.



## tyelrod (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys my international 340 tractor broke off the gear that the steering column turns in the steering box. Anyone know how to get parts to rebuild these? Any tips would be great as well.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tyelrod,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can find used parts at tractorhouse.com in their "dismantled machines" section. They have 28ea International 340's listed in salvage. 

Try Messick's Farm Equipment (sponsor of this forum) for new parts. Click on their advertisement at the top of this page. They list parts for CaseIH, don't know if the go back to to the older IH? tractors?

You can get a service manual on CD for your tractor on ebay for about $10. You can get an I&T shop manual for $25-$30.


----------

